# Breech in FF NEW PROBLEM



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

darn it, another FF with problems. Been pushing hard for about half an hour with nothing showing. I washed up and went in, and I am pretty sure the baby is full breech, I can feel a butt (at least it is not a head) and no legs. Should i let her try to deliver this way, try to rearrange the legs, or call the vet?

eta: nm, one buckling, born dead. Very small so hoping she had twins at least


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

Hopefully someone with more experience answers but I believe you need the back feet before the butt...


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

Fiasco farm says sometimes they can deliver butt first, but sometimes not... if your girl has been pushing for 30 min I'd think that possibly she cannot..
Here's the positions
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm#kidpositions


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

Ah just saw your edit, sorry... hopefully a healthy twin in there.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

She did deliver w/o me having to do anything. By the time I got the computer set up in the barn the baby was mostly out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

Did she deliver a second kid? Breech's with tail first can be difficult but unless the kid is very big, most does can deliver that position, back feet first is better in a true breech, easier to deliver and you have something to grab if pulling is needed


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

I sure hope you have another baby coming.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

Any more babies? :hug:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

Sorry, i posted updates in my waiting thread, and totally forgot about posting here.

We waited awhile and nothing was going on, so we went back in house, and while i was cleaning up my daughter said 'i think i hear a baby on the monitor' so we rush back out and there is a little girl!

Mink was very good about cleaning her up, but i finally kicked her out of the kidding pen before she claimed the baby as her own. Fiona seemed somewhat interested and i realized it was getting late and I needed to get the rest of my kids up. I encouraged my youngest to dress quickly so he could see the baby before school, and when we went out we found another baby - a buckling - that had just been born breech. We quickly suctioned him out and everyone is doing fine so far.

Very surprised that a FF would have triplets - although she was one of three.

My next concern is the placenta was dragging around for most of the day. Fiona wasn't really moving very much so i kept it covered with a housebreaking pad so the babies wouldn't stomp in it. Around 3 in the afternoon i went out to check on them and maybe 2/3 of it had broken off so now it is just a ropy string - this isn't bad, is it? She's getting up and letting the babies nurse, and she is just as attentive as her mother toward the babies so i am very happy


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

The ropey string is totally normal, it will come out completely probably tonight. Yep, FFs can have trips alight!
Congrats on the kids!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

Glad you got two healthy babies. Sorry you lost one. 
One of my FF's had triplets this year. Second one was hind feet first.
Hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

Sorry you lost 1, glad the oter 2 are doing good! 
Yep our two FF's both had trips last year! one had all 3 does!!! and the other 2 bucks and 1 doe!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

Glad things are going okay. I hope the placenta goes. My vet had me give my doe oxytocin to get it out. It came out right before we gave her the first dose and he had me give it to her twice anyway. He said it is a bacteria wick hanging there, so it needs to come out before long. She got oxytet and oxytocin and b complex, but she had a really hard delivery and a dead kid who wasn't complete. It was not going to live even if it had been born alive, so maybe different than your situation. Sounds to me like your little doe did a great job.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*



PznIvyFarm said:


> Very surprised that a FF would have triplets - although she was one of three.


My girl had quads her first time round!!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*



lissablack said:


> Glad things are going okay. I hope the placenta goes. My vet had me give my doe oxytocin to get it out. It came out right before we gave her the first dose and he had me give it to her twice anyway. He said it is a bacteria wick hanging there, so it needs to come out before long. She got oxytet and oxytocin and b complex, but she had a really hard delivery and a dead kid who wasn't complete. It was not going to live even if it had been born alive, so maybe different than your situation. Sounds to me like your little doe did a great job.


I am worried about infection - i have Pen G and LA-200 but i hate giving shots, so i hope everything is fine. She was lying down when i went to check this morning so i didn't want to disturb her, but she isn't drinking as much water as i would like, and just nibbling on grain, won't touch the hay. Her stomach was grumbling, so maybe she was just in alot of pain yesterday and didn't feel like eating. The babies are fine, tummies full, and i've gotten her to eat some Tums (I tried calcium drench, just squirting some in her mouth, but it must taste nasty b/c i only got about 3 cc into her mouth before she threw a fit)

I don't know about the dead buckling being complete - it looked like he had no eyes - eyelids were present but they were really sunken in, and it seemed like he had no muscle tone or something - not sure what was wrong but when Bailey's baby was born dead, and we knew he had been alive shortly beforehand, he felt different - that is as clear as I can be, so i'm thinking the baby had been dead for awhile. There was also meconium or some dark brownish substance coming out, yet another reason i am worried about infection.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

put her on oxytetracyline for 5 days

and you can give her banamine for the pain


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

I gave Misty a shot of banamine, after tough kidding, she didn't want to get up for a while, I encouraged her and she's fine now.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

I have Pen G and LA-200. I do have a powdered Terramycin, is that what you are talking about? How much and how to administer?

I don't have banamine, is there anything else i can use? I know horses (and dogs) can get aspirin, or would that cause a bleeding issue? Last time my vet charged me $40 for 10 ml of Banamine. I was going to try to get a scrip from a friend who is a vet and order a bottle, but i hadn't done that yet, felt kind of awkward about asking, but I will try today.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

Oxytetracycline is LA200...Not sure on the dose


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

oh ok. I will go look up the dose from the last time i had to use it. Thanks

eta: Dose for LA-200 is 1 cc per 20 lbs for 5 days


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Breech in FF HELP!*

:hug:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Discharge minimal the first couple days. The rest of the hanging stuff finally came out on Wednesday - she must have eaten it b/c i couldn't find anything. Last night I noticed a few splotches of brighter red discharge on the straw. This morning she seems to have more mess on her tail, it is brighter red than i would think at this point. Didn't find much on the straw, but she was licking something when i came in so she might be eating it. 

She's gotten 2 doses of LA-200 with another due this morning - but her temp is still up judging by the temp of her udder (it feels hot) She is not drinking much water unless i encourage her, she's not eating alot, she is taking care of the babies, so at first i wasn't worried, but it seems like she should be bouncing back by now and she's not.

Any ideas what might be going on? It's been awhile since i last had babies, but i would have thought any discharge at this point (3 days later) would be more brownish than reddish. Should i call the vet?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

discharge color sounds fine.

take her actual temp 

how much la 200 are you giving her?


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

3 ml LA-200.

I have to make a quick run to take kids to school/work but will take her temp when i get back


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had does kid last month and beginning of this month, and they had some bright red discharge up until about 3 weeks after kidding. You'd see some here and there, on their tail, etc. so I agree with Stacey it sounds normal. I can't recall seeing any 'brown' blood on them, it has always been red, or mixed with some goo looking stuff.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

What a relief. I honestly couldn't remember - last time we kidded was Aug 2010. I was too busy drowning in babies (triplets and quads) to remember what the discharge was like. 

Her temp is 104. 

She was lively enough when i tried to give the LA-200, i had to put her in the milking stand. I am concerned b/c it doesn't seem like she's eating or drinking unless i am pressuring her. I have given her the Lamb/Kid Omega 3 stuff every day b/c it's a high cal supplement. She nibbles on grain, but i haven't seen her eat any hay. We gave her some blackberry leaves yesterday (mainly bc i don't have raspberry leaves yet - i know raspberry is a uterine toner, so i thought it might help) 

I have also given her the vitamin B gel once a day, and gotten some form of calcium into her daily. I tried the drench the first day but i don't have a drenching gun so i just squirted some into the back of her mouth and she threw a fit - it must taste nasty. I tried to get her to eat Tums but she doesn't like them. Every now and then we can get her to eat one or two. I had some Cal-Mag-Co gel that i gave her last night and again this morning - about a tablespoon worth each time - (im using the probios syringe since the gel comes in a monstrous tube) Again she seems to hate the aftertaste.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Hooray! Thanks for the prayers.

Went in barn and she was up and eating hay. She drank water and ate some grain also. What a relief.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome....  :leap:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

PznIvyFarm said:


> Went in barn and she was up and eating hay. She drank water and ate some grain also. What a relief.


Hopefully whatever was bothering her is over and she will recover fully.


----------

